# What is this?



## Obsidian (May 20, 2007)

Okay my cories are being a tad odd. I think it is mating but I am not positive. They have been doing this for several months and I finally just video taped it. I am not 100% convinced that it is not some type of aggression. Anyone who knows what this is please let me know! They usually do this mid tank or towards the bottom, recently they have started doing this towards the top in the ivy. 



Thanks for any information


----------



## jones57742 (Sep 8, 2007)

Obsidian said:


> Okay my cories are being a tad odd. I think it is mating but I am not positive.


Obs:

Do not know how many of these that you have in your tank but if those are adult Cory's (which I believe them to be) then they are into premating behavior.

I anticipate that when the three were "swirling" one was a female and the other two males.

If you do not soon observe the classic "TEE" mating and want to you can do like a 30% WC and instantaneously drop the water temperature 4F.

TR


----------



## Fishnut2 (Jan 18, 2005)

Marty,
That is very close to the T position. If they aren't mating yet, they are definetely trying to. It seems that they don't have it quite right yet. When they do spawn, you'll see the female carrying eggs in her pouch, which is formed by clasping the 2 anal fins. The eggs will appear in the pouch, and they will fertilise them in the T position. I have a video of Barbatus spawning, which shows all the steps in the process quite clearly. In fact...two tanks of Barbatus are spawning side by side, at the same time. I'll post it for you if I can find it.

Rich


----------



## Fishnut2 (Jan 18, 2005)

Marty, 
You are in luck. After 9 years, it's still posted on Planet Catfish...and somehow went to You Tube (without my permission...LOL) See if this link gets you there. If not, I'll try to find a You Tube link. It shows feeding (black worms)/courting/ T position/ female carrying eggs/ and female placing the eggs/ as well as an egg cluster. Clusters are common with Barbatus, but rare with other cories. 
http://www.planetcatfish.com/catelog/image.php?image_id=6267
I still have a trio left from that colony...and they are still spawning. That 1969 date for shooting the video is wrong. It should be 1999.

Rich


----------



## Fishnut2 (Jan 18, 2005)

As tribute...here's a pic of Ole' Grandad. He's earned it!


----------



## Obsidian (May 20, 2007)

Thanks guys. I have an idea of what I am looking at now. Hopefully I can harvest the eggs if they ever get that far. They have been doing this for a long time and are still pretty young. I'm thinking maybe they area practicing for the real thing when they get older. I have no idea how old a fish is before its sexually mature enough to produce and fertilize eggs though LOL

Fishnut: I'm guessing that you have me mistaken for Marty (Osiris).


----------

